# Starting tank with seeds questions



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

So I am starting a new tank and going to use seeds. Wondering why I keep hearing to start germinating the seeds before filling the tank. What are the pros or cons of this dry start vs having the seeds germinate in a full tank?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

The seeds will float so you need roots to anchor into the substrate.

Research Tom Barr and the dry start method. Also good info on the ukaps.org

Hope you will post pics of this project.

Jackie


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,
Could you share info about where did you get the seeds?
Thanks,


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is my office tank that I planted seeds after the tank was already set up. I purchased the seeds from Ali Express. And here is a rough plan for my new home tank.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

*update*

Here is the information on the seeds and light that I am using:

small and Big Couple Leaf seads

Mix seeds

Moss Balls

Small Cowhair Leaf

LED-400


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

could you share photos of new tank at home? I wonder how look like the plants.


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is the setup. Under the sand there is some fluval stratum substrate and I planted moss balls and small cowhair seeds in this area. The small couple on left hill and big on right hill. The mixed seeds are in the middle.








































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

thank you, i am waiting to see progress impatiently.


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

After 4 days of misting the tank these were the only sprouts so I decided to fill the tank. And found the filter leaked so now need to get a new one before adding fish.
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

Also during the filling of the filling of the tank, used a plastic lid so did not disturb the substrate and I only noticed a single seed floating. Still holding out hope that I might get some growth but not much.


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

Update. The seeds are starting to grow a little. And I have added some fish.












































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

I like how things have turned out









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks great, congrats. Do you use fertilizer? 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

No I have not.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for posting. I hope you will keep us updated on your tank's progress.


----------



## demetric (Mar 15, 2019)

My floating island, as liked to call it, is sinking 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

